# Proyecto Ding-Light (o hack a timbres inalambricos) [En progreso]



## Francirius (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola compañeros de la electronica, aqui les dejo un proyectito simple que surgio debido a la flojera de mi persona. Este consiste en un control inalambrico para la luz de la habitacion. Basado en esos timbres inalambricos que venden en el Sodimac, el mio lo compre como a $5000 y venia con 2 receptores.

*Especial cuidado ya que se trabaja con la red electrica, peligro de golpe de corriente (a mi me paso XD)*
















*Materiales:*
-triac (yo use un bta que maneja 6 A)
-optoacoplador (moc 3021)
-flip flop j-k (74107)

Tanto la alimentacion como las señales de control se sacan de la misma placa. La señal Vt es un pulso que esta presente cada vez que presionamos el boton del timbre. Obviamente tenemos que remover el timbre sino cada vez que prendamos la luz sonara la musiquita.




*se me olvido pero la R que va al opto la quite, y tire la linea directo ya que el flip flop me entregaba poca corriente, pero la suficiente para disparar el opto*
*Como funciona:*
Al apretar el boton del timbre, el decodificador recibe la señal que esta codificada para que solo este integrado sea el que interprete el dato, ya que tiene una direccion asignada. Al recibir una informacion correcta, el pin 17 pasa de 0 a 3 volts , lo que ocupamos en este caso como señal de CLOCK para el flip flop J-K, configurado en "toogle", con esto se cambia de estado la salida, ya que esta señal es momentanea (estará en alto el tiempo que tengamos el dedo en el boton) y al soltarlo el estado de la salida Q cambiara de estado. Esta señal dispara el optotriac, el que a su vez pone en conduccion el triac BTA, y la luz se enciende.
_La señal Vt fue la ultima de las opciones, ya que el parlante activado por un tren de pulsos, y el led no presentaba un estado puro (constantemente esta encendido y cuando se activa el timbre aumenta el brillo)._
Como se puede observar en el esquematico, la señal clock es activada por los flancos de bajada, asi que el cambio, y en consecuencia el encendido o apagado de la luz, sera activado una vez que soltemos el boton del transmisor.

Mejoras a futuro:
Se puede cambiar el flip flop por uno que se active por flanco de subida. (o poner un inversor).
Implementar el pcb para el hardware adicional y dejarlo en una caja.
Este modelo especifico de timbre, venia con dos receptores. Intruseando los circuitos y revisando los data, me di cuenta que tienen las direcciones configuradas, por lo que planeo ponerle un dip-switch en el transmisor para poder seleccionar uno de los dos receptores.
Bueno, me despido, ojala les sirva este manual, y compartamos opiniones. Esto lo tengo armado en protoboard, asi que me falta el diseño final.
Por ultimo, las paginas donde saque info.
Deco: la alimentacion es de 3 [V], afortunadamente el flipflop podia trabajar bien.
Encoder
Otro hack a timbre
Video funcionando


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 18, 2010)

Francirius escribio: "el mio lo compre como a $5000 y venia con 2 receptores"
Como no dices tu UBICACION, no sé que moneda usas. Son 5000 que?. Puedes dar el precio en US dolares o Euros ?.

Puedes dar la referencia exacta de los timbres ?.

Me intereso tu proyecto y lo voy a estudiar mejor. Salu2.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 18, 2010)

tecnogirl fijate en mercadolibre de tu pais, esos timbres son bastante comunes.

me parece muy piola francirius tu concepto de usar cosas existentes y modificarlas .


----------



## Francirius (Ene 18, 2010)

Sorry, estaba dando por asumido mi ubicacion...error...soy de chile, viña del mar exactamente. 
Gracias fernandob, por el apoyo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

Francirius: Actualiza "tu perfil", en Panel de Control incluyendo la ubicacion para que aparezca en los mensajes. Salu2.


----------



## Francirius (Ene 20, 2010)

Ahi esta señorina


----------



## diegoc (Feb 9, 2010)

esta bien pero seria otro control mas, creo que en el foro ya se ha posteado un control remoto para lampara con el mismo del tv o dvd, sino esta me avisan y lo subo


----------



## Francirius (Feb 10, 2010)

diegoc dijo:


> esta bien pero seria otro control mas, creo que en el foro ya se ha posteado un control remoto para lampara con el mismo del tv o dvd, sino esta me avisan y lo subo


claro que si, todas las opciones son viables...lo que tiene este es que el hardware es simple y se adapto otro sistema.


----------

